# Maden haltbar machen



## Fishbuddy (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo
Wenn ich Maden kaufe, brauche ich diese beim angeln nicht alle auf. Um sie einfach ins Wasser zu schmeißen ist mir zu schade.
Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man Maden irgenwie haltbar machen, dass sie mal mindestens 1 Monat halten? Einfrieren ? Sind sie dann für die Fische noch attracktiv? 
Mfg


----------



## Ronny N. (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Genau, einfrieren, klappt super.

Ronny N.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Zum Anfüttern geht das (einfrieren) , aber als Hakenköder nur für Notfälle, weil die erstens keine Bewegung mehr haben (logisch) und zweitens ziemlich matschig werden.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Man kann sie auch nach dem Töten (Einfrieren) vergammeln lassen, bis sie bräunlich werden und süßlich-stechend stinken; die Ammoniakbombe.

Karpfen & Aal stehen drauf. 
Und beweisen somit nebenbei auch, dass der typische Madenmief alles andere als abschreckend & jede Art von Madenreinigung Bullshit ist.

Ach ja: wenn man die Krabbler nach dem Angeln doch entsorgt, kann man sie auch ins Gras schmeißen anstatt sie zu ersäufen, dann werden wenigstens glückliche (wenn auch deutlich dümmere als normale) Fliegen daraus.


----------



## Stulle (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Ich geb die den Hühnern da "halten" sie am besten und die freuen sich immer wenn man vorbei kommt. 

send via mobil


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Ich hältere meine Maden und Pinkies zusammen in einer Dose mit Grundfutter im Kühlschrank. Die Halten ca. einen Monat. Pinkies halten übrigens länger als Maden. 
Gruss ROY


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

also ich habe letztes jahr mal zum testen ob die fische bei uns knoblauch mögen mal die maden aufgeteilt und ein teil frischen knoblauch rein gemacht 
die mit knoblauch haben um einiges länger gehalten wollte ich dieses jahr noch mal testen


----------



## wilhelm (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Ja Knoffi ist nun mal sehr gesund.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Bei 2° Kühlschranktemperatur halten meine Maden locker über 6 Wochen.:m


----------



## bombe20 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

einen monat bekommst du die im kühlschrank durch.
ich hatte letztens hier irgendwo gelesen, dass man sie auch überbrühen und in salz einlegen kann. vor verwendung wurde dann gewässert, glaube ich.

edit:
es waren bienenmaden und die wurden nicht gewässert. hier ist der link.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260033&highlight=maden+salz
vielleicht klappt es auch mit den fliegenmaden?


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

bei ca 0+ halten sie bei mir etwa einen Monat sind noch zappelig, allerdings auch etwas verhungert und zäh,fangen tun sie auch noch,verwende sie aber nur zum Köfi-stippen,bei Gemeinschaftsangeln nehm ich lieber frische.


----------



## Fishbuddy (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Ok vielen dank für die Ratschläge  Ich werde das mit dem Konservieren demnächst mal ausporbieren! 
lg Fishbuddy


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*



thanatos schrieb:


> bei ca 0+ halten sie bei mir etwa einen Monat sind noch zappelig, allerdings auch etwas verhungert und zäh,fangen tun sie auch noch,verwende sie aber nur zum Köfi-stippen,bei Gemeinschaftsangeln nehm ich lieber frische.



möchte noch ergänzen-halte sie in einer großen, hohen ,offnen Schale und statt Sägemehl hab ich Maisschrot drinn ,etwa drei cm hoch.Rauskriechen können sie nicht#d da sie trocken sind.


----------



## bacalo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Achte beim Kauf der Maden auf das Aussehen der Maden.
Ein Frischehinweis liefert der schwarze Kern in der Mitte des Madenkörpers.


----------



## Case (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

So ganz genau weiß ichs nicht, aber ich habe 2 Päckchen Maden seit mindestens 4, wenn nicht 5 Monaten im Kühlschrank. Die sind zwar jetzt recht mager, aber sie leben. Verpackt in einer Plastikdose die vermutlich wenig Luft durchlässt, unterhalb des Gefrierfachs. Im Kühlschrank bewegen sie sich nicht. Aber wenn ich sie Abends rausnehme, krabbeln die am nächsten Morgen. Und die kommen fast jede Woche mal für nen Tag raus. Ich sollte da mal die Temperatur messen. 

Case


----------



## Fishbuddy (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Maden haltbar machen*

Ok danke für die Hilfe 
Mfg Fishbuddy


----------

